# making a small pool in vivarium



## ryno71 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi everyone, new to the forum. I am interested in setting up a vivarium for _R. imitator._ I want to build a small pool in one corner of the viv. It'll be sectioned off from the LECA by a boundary of GS foam. The pool will be shallow (1.5 inches) and be filled with _Riccia_ moss. My question is, does the water need to be recirculated via a pump or can it remain still? Would it become stagnant if not circulated? Thanks in advance!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello!

I make small ponds in most of my tanks. They will tell you that frogs don't need it, but, I like to give them a source of water. They will also tell you that frogs will soak in water if they are not well. Seems to me, that means they need water. Also, how will we know if they are not feeling well if we don't give them water to soak in. 

Anyway, when I do a pond, I use LECA as a substrate and just let one corner of the screen go to the bottom of the tank, put a layer of pebbles on top of that, use some piece of wood to make a boundry, and then lift up the remaining screen and pour in the LECA. Fast and easy. 

I've not had any issues with water quality. I think having some live plants in the water helps to filter it. If it does get stale, you can syphon it out and pour in some fresh. 

Just my opinion. I'm a noob. Take it as you will


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's one I recently did, to show you what I'm talking about:

If I want to make it deeper, I just pull out some of the pebbles.


----------



## ryno71 (Mar 25, 2011)

Cool. Yea i don't know much about darts, just getting into them, so i didn't know if they needed a pool or if they got their water from soaking in between bromeliads. Anyway having a shallow pool will definately increase the humidity levels. So in your setup, the water used to water your plants percolates through the substrate and ends up in your pool. Mine would be separated so the only water getting in the pool would come from me adding it. Do you think its beneficial for the water to percolate through i.e. more benefical bacteria in the water etc?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, I don't have a natural science background and I don't really know the answer to your question about percolating through the substrate. My gut feeling is that it is better to have a pond that has filtered through the substrate. I don't know why. Maybe someone who knows will let us know. 

Keep in mind that darts aren't water frogs. A deep or large pond won't do them much good and will take up valuable floor space.


----------



## ryno71 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah its going to be very shallow, prob only an inch and a half deep, 3"x4" long. Honestly I didn't even buy the exo-terra yet, so it'll be a while til everything's up and running. I'm still trying to learn as much as possible about darts, specifically R. imitator. Their colors are amazing!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Oooh imitators! Beautiful frogs. 

Really, I don't bother with water features for my thumbnails. They will have the water in the broms to soak in. I save my ponds for my tinctorius, Leucs and auratus. If you're making this tank for imitators, my advice is to not do a pond and use that space for another cool plant for them to climb on. 

I do make a corner area filled with pebbles up to the level of the substrate, so I can go in and syphon off excess water.


----------



## ryno71 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yea now I'm thinking about it, even a small pool will take up too much space in a 12x12x18 exoterra. Your right, if they don't really soak in anything but broms then why waste valuable space! I'll save that pool idea for another, bigger viv down the road...thanks for the insight!


----------

